# frozen mice



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello,
Does anyone know of any good quality frozen mice suppliers, so we could order several month's worth of mice in bulk? Let me know of any contacts, or any sites!thanks,

Thalie


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Try Camzoo, frozen direct & honeybrook farm.........


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yeh camzoo, i order some last week, and came next day :-D but now i'v got about 70chicks in my freezer "ice packs" :bash:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Another one i forgot about is Simon's Rodents..........: victory:


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

*mice...*

thanks!!!


----------



## nuggetto (Jan 29, 2007)

hi all,

I wonder how much a mice cause in UK ?

In malaysia, 1 mice would cost up to RM 6 a Rat may cost up to RM 7 or 8
(diffrent town cost diffrent price)

** 1 pound sterling = RM 6 +


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

ive just receved my first order from camzoo and must say im very impressed, they are so helpful and friendly and the order arrived quickly they are going to save me a fortune


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

bribrian said:


> Another one i forgot about is Simon's Rodents..........: victory:


 
simons rodents size are small, so make sure you order next size up
medium mice are tiny
weaners are size of small/medium mice
however no probs with pinks


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Do camzoo not do rats??


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Actually another question... Do you think Honeybrooke would serve me the same internet prices if I went up there to collect the mice/rats? anyone done this?


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

welshgaz said:


> Actually another question... Do you think Honeybrooke would serve me the same internet prices if I went up there to collect the mice/rats? anyone done this?


 I'll tell you at the weekend lol i have a friend going up for me on sat/sun, i'm sure he said they do but i'll know for definate when he goes. if you pm me so i don't forget i'll tell you the prices and what we had.

plus i ordered frozen mice off livefoodsuk and my icepacks were chicks...they did the job ok but what do you do with them, my pythons won't touch them and they are too big for anything else i have seems a waste to throw them lol even thought of advertising them on freecycle then thought better of it incase i get some extremist weirdo calling me a chick killer, any ideas anyone.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone came up with a good suggestion... chuck um for the foxes and badgers!


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

good idea gaz, thanx


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

mate picked up frozen mice and pinkies for me today and yes they do honor the internet prices however mate says hard to find and outside of shop looks alot better on the website than in reality lol, and thought only us women were picky....lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## adie (Jan 22, 2007)

what do you do with them said:


> if you no anyone with birds of prey they will take them off your hands and if ya know any1 with corn snakes they also love them if there given to a snake id remove the yolk first as it will explode when being constricted


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

my corns are too small to eat them, and no one by me has birds of pray so looks like i'm going have to go chick fly tipping late at night and feed the foxes and badgers


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

melanie said:


> mate picked up frozen mice and pinkies for me today and yes they do honor the internet prices however mate says hard to find and outside of shop looks alot better on the website than in reality lol, and thought only us women were picky....lol:mf_dribble:


Great stuff thanks! PS Tom Toms are great!


----------

